# Most common snowblower?



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Got my 'new' 2004 Toro 3650 recently, and it does what I need quite nicely. So, WHY am I still itching for a 521? No real, logical reason (beyond having 'The Bug')..

Ino that the Toro 521 is one of the more common blowers out there. What would you guys say are the most common ones out there? Maybe it can be based on numbers produced, and still around and able to be put into service. Craftsman 5/22? Something else? 

I am curious..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the toro 521 is a common snowblower for one simple reason if you ask me and that is price. back in 2002 / 2003 I was doing some work on my '79 mustang cobra and decided I wanted a two stage snowblower. I stopped by the toro dealer and remember the smallest two stage was close to $1000. if a 521 / 522 ( I don't remember which ) was that much then something like an 824 powershift wasn't even on my radar. the craftsman was $707 with tax or about what I paid for my 2450E


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

STAY AWAY from the CRAPSMANS. nothing good ever comes from them.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Seems like the old S200 never die.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Seems like the old S200 never die.


they don't die, my sister Vicky loaned me and our dad her s620, I didn't like it too much snow ended up in my beard. I know some pam would kept the snow from sticking


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> STAY AWAY from the CRAPSMANS. nothing good ever comes from them.


I really can't say anything bad about my craftsman. what little I used it, it worked good my frustration was not knowing what the problem was so it sat form 2003 until I found this forum and went about setting the craftsman up correctly. turns out the skids and scraper were never set by sears or murray. after sitting all that time I really just didn't want to be bothered with it and sold it


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> STAY AWAY from the CRAPSMANS. nothing good ever comes from them.


my first snowblower was in fact a craftsman 8.5 hp 26 inch machine. i got 18 years out of it and other than replacing the gear in the auger drive due to me throwing ice chunks with it it was a great machine. i sold it when i got my ariens and it has just been through 2 major storms without a hiccup. sooo in the end they aint all bad noting that they must be maintained to live a long life for sure... you mileage may vary


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*What was that late 70's cable promotion?*

I want my MTD!


POWERSHIFT93 said:


> STAY AWAY from the CRAPSMANS. nothing good ever comes from them.


Not looking at Craftsman (/Murray), pretty much decided on the 521. Just curious what are the most ubiquitous blowers out there


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> too much snow ended up in my beard. I know some pam would kept the snow from sticking


 Just eat lots of bacon, and momentarily set aside yer table manners (no pinkies out, etc)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

time2time said:


> I want my MTD!
> 
> 
> Not looking at Craftsman (/Murray), pretty much decided on the 521. Just curious what are the most ubiquitous blowers out there


can't blame you there i would pick up another 521 in a heart beat. you might have better luck finding one in a month or two


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> can't blame you there i would pick up another 521 in a heart beat. you might have bettr luck finding one in a month or two


 The 521 is a good machine for my modest needs, and there are tons of them out there. I am hoping to find a decent one in the summer for mebbe $100 (give or take). 

Getting something rare and interesting can be cool, but not finding parts easily might get old if it is not a true labor of love. Thins is more like a fun hobby, and I might even decide to flip it later when there is lots of snow and so many people are insisting on overpaying..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Toro 521 Snow Blower


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

When I was scouting snow blowers starting early this fall for the first time , as I never had much interest in a SB before now I stopped at the 4 closest dealers in our area. At the simplicity dealer he had a large bunch all there for annual tune up. He had about 3X as many Craftsmen machines as any other and one Honda. The Honda dealer sells Columbia and there are quite few of those around. There is a Husquvana dealer and there are a couple those I know about. There are a few JD around and the JD dealer told mas JD no longer has JB brand blowers as they were made by Brriggs & Stratton to JD specs.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

time2time said:


> The 521 is a good machine for my modest needs, and there are tons of them out there. I am hoping to find a decent one in the summer for mebbe $100 (give or take).
> 
> Getting something rare and interesting can be cool, but not finding parts easily might get old if it is not a true labor of love. Thins is more like a fun hobby, and I might even decide to flip it later when there is lots of snow and so many people are insisting on overpaying..


 parts for a 521 are plentyful


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Murray, MTD, and AYP make up the lion's share of snowblowers. I didn't bother to include Craftsman since they're simply a rebadged version of one of the 3 brands I mentioned above.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Toro 3521 (I think) with broken engine for free in Macedonia, OH today.

Toro Broken 2 Stage Snow Blower


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I believe Ariens is/was the leading producer of snowblowers in the US, so it's likely to be the most common, because they sold so many. And I would guess that their lower priced machines sold at the big box retailers probably are the sales leaders and would be the most common.
I could be wrong though. Not going by what I see necessarily.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would guess it is MTD when you combine everything they market.

Cub Cadet, Craftsman, Bolens, Troy Built, Yard Machines, Huskee, just to name a few.

They are represented in every chain store.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*Caveat*

Cheaper blowers are probably closer to mass marketing, and likely produced in greater numbers. It would not surprise me if electrics like the Toro power shovels have the largest sales numbers (i started with a Toro 1800 myself). 

I would like to change the rules and limit myself to gas powered blowers. If the the logic above is valid, it may turn out that the biggest sellers are cheaper single stage. I an still more interested in 2 stage, but i won't change the rules any more beyond gas powered only.

Troy Bilt is manufactured by MTD? I guess who manufactures and rebrands for whom could be a whole topic unto itself..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

while looking for a toro 521 put the lawn boy 522 on your list if you can find one for a good price. the 522 lawn boy is just a toro 522 painted green


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> while looking for a toro 521 put the lawn boy 522 on your list if you can find one for a good price. the 522 lawn boy is just a toro 522 painted green


Wondering if parts would be somewhat interchangeable with the 21", other than bucket / auger size difference.. 

One of the things I like about working with something common is that it is easy to find a parts machine. Ino lots of people play mix-n-match with the 321 / 421 / 521, but if I happened to end up throwing together something that was part red Toro and part green Lawn Boy, I could call it..

*Frankenblower!*
(best followed with 'Bwa Haa Haa Haa' evil laugh)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'm not sure if toro used a larger frame on the 522's and 622 than what the 3521/421/521 has, i haven't seen one in person


----------

